# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako otvoriti novu temu?

## Crytal

Kako napraviti novu forum temu??

----------


## daddycool

prvo je potrebno pregledai pomoću pretražnika da ista ili slična tema već ne postoje
zatim u željenom podforumu (koji je tematski prikladan), klikneš na gumb "Otvori novu temu"
staviš naslov i tekst i to je to
i pošto si nova korisnica pričekaš da moderator odobri temu jer tek onda postane vidljiva korisnicima

----------

